# Hand set rhinestone design base sheet



## Sue2 (Oct 6, 2010)

For those of you making hand set rhinestone designs, what do you use as your base to keep the stones from slipping & sliding out of place?

I use a thin slightly sticky clear sheet that I got off an aluminum sign base. I put the design pattern under the sheet and it works for the most part. I tried other sticky surfaces but if it is too sticky the transfer sheet will not lift all the stones up.

TIA
Sue2


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Hot Fix Tape


How to Apply Hot Fix Swarovski Rhinestones Using Hot Fix Transfer Paper - YouTube

Hope that helps?


Kevin


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello Sue2,
I work on Hot Fix Tape and cut enough to curl it under to stick on the surface I am working on. I slide my premade design in and when finished just cover with the backing sheet. there are quite a few sources for hot fix tape. I try to find someone nearby to help with shipping costs.



Sue2 said:


> For those of you making hand set rhinestone designs, what do you use as your base to keep the stones from slipping & sliding out of place?
> 
> I use a thin slightly sticky clear sheet that I got off an aluminum sign base. I put the design pattern under the sheet and it works for the most part. I tried other sticky surfaces but if it is too sticky the transfer sheet will not lift all the stones up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sue2 (Oct 6, 2010)

Eview1 said:


> Hello Sue2,
> I work on Hot Fix Tape and cut enough to curl it under to stick on the surface I am working on. I slide my premade design in and when finished just cover with the backing sheet. there are quite a few sources for hot fix tape. I try to find someone nearby to help with shipping costs.


Oh, so you are working with the stones upside down and laying them right onto the Hotfix Tape sticky surface. 

I'm placing the stones right side up on a slightly sticky base paper (with pattern underneath) then applying the Hotfix Tape on top when the design is done.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Sue2 said:


> Oh, so you are working with the stones upside down and laying them right onto the Hotfix Tape sticky surface.
> 
> I'm placing the stones right side up on a slightly sticky base paper (with pattern underneath) then applying the Hotfix Tape on top when the design is done.


Yep much easier to place the stones upside down on the hot fix tape.... One less step for you... And those picks used in the video REALLY make the job much faster....

Kevin


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I have some lessons here on the forum, I will go grab and bring forward for you.
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t56048.html

I also have Lesson #2 and Number #3 here for hand setting patterns,,


----------



## Sue2 (Oct 6, 2010)

katruax said:


> Yep much easier to place the stones upside down on the hot fix tape.... One less step for you... And those picks used in the video REALLY make the job much faster....
> 
> Kevin


But you can't see how the design is working out. Isn't it hard to visualize when you are dealing with several colors? All you see is the boring gray bottoms of the stones. No instant gratification.

Hmmm, I'll have to re-think this and check out Sandy's lessons.

Sue2


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Sue print your pattern in colors, you will see the lines on the sides of the stones and in between,, 
I cant wait to see what you do.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes Sue This is how I do it, and after you have finished you have a color code and the amount of stones you used 





Sue2 said:


> But you can't see how the design is working out. Isn't it hard to visualize when you are dealing with several colors? All you see is the boring gray bottoms of the stones. No instant gratification.
> 
> Hmmm, I'll have to re-think this and check out Sandy's lessons.
> 
> Sue2


----------

